# Beautiful fish on the long rod! 2/3



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wanted to stretch the arm out, get off the ice, and hit the open water! All these splakes, and browns were caught on leech pattern streamers! Great day, great weather, and gorgeous fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Brrrrrrrr.......cold ! :shock: 

Nice look'in fish tacokid !!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing fish man!! Wow too cool. Thanks for sharing and good pics.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Absolutely amazing fish! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

you know its cold when every other cast ya have to break the ice out from your eyelets! lol...well worth it though


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I,M JEALOUS, WISH I COULD GET SOME TIME OFF FROM WORK! :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! Awesome looking fish. 

I'm jealous that you found some open trout water. I'm not so sure about this ice thing, so far anyway.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job tacokid! Nice color on those trout, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics, congrats on some nice fish. That does look cold.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin fish guy, hopefully next time ill be there with ya!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Is that right?


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Splake and Brown's...It must be Lower Fish Creek. My favorite place to fish......
In the warm months. Beautiful fish


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice job, looks like fun. I would rather hit any open water this time of year than ice fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Splake and Brown's...It must be Lower Fish Creek. My favorite place to fish......
> In the warm months. Beautiful fish


Is there more than one LFC? The only one I know of wouldn't have any splake in it.

I'm betting that spot is somewhere further north...

Nice job getting them to hit, taco. I'm really getting the itch to slap some water soon.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

-Ov- Since when did LFC have splake??? I smell what you steppin' in, LOAH. Love that river.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> -Ov- Since when did LFC have splake??? I smell what you steppin' in, LOAH. Love that river.


It doesn't. Tigers, browns, cutts, bows, chubs, dead cows, deer, *****.... it has a lot of things but I've never seen a splake come outta there.

Oh... and nice fish in the pictures too. Not much for the bug chuckin but at least somebody is out gettin it done on open water.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOAH is right, its a spot up North Catchin those splakes has got me excited for summer fishin up in the uintas for brookies!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm thinkin' he was in Idaho or something.... :roll:


----------

